
Personal Digital Security [47:03] - MrClean
https://vimeo.com/181781916
======
MrClean
Abstract: “You are one of the most significant security threats to your
company. We all know we are going to fix better passwords / encryption /
firewalls / etc. one day. Getting properly hacked is one of those things that
is a lot more comfortable to prevent beforehand than to gather the shattered
pieces afterwards. In this talk, we will take a practical approach to good
personal digital security. We will start with the easy parts before drilling
through the layers of security, down to the parts that are unpredictable and
dangerous. Bring your laptop and a tin foil hat.”

Topics include: What it's like to get properly hacked. Using password
managers. Operating system security. Browser security. Encryption, firewalls,
factors, and other means of protection.

Presented at JavaZone 2016, Oslo, Norway. Would love some feedback here in HN
comments! Hope you learn something.

@JohansenMichael

